# New cat owners 😊



## Elsa2021 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello!
My boyfriend and I are the proud new owners of 16 weeks old Elsa who’s a Maine **** and we all live in Sweden. Love this little cuddle bug so much ❤


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG Elsa is so adorable! Congratulations! And I envy you for living in Sweden. I've at least been to Copenhagen. What a great place you live in!


----------



## Elsa2021 (Aug 8, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> OMG Elsa is so adorable! Congratulations! And I envy you for living in Sweden. I've at least been to Copenhagen. What a great place you live in!


Thank you so much and yes we basically adore her since first meeting her 😅 I hope you get the chance to visit Sweden as well and not just our southern neighbour. I especially recommend the west coast during the summer both for hiking, going to beaches as well as other fun stuff to do 😸


----------



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

So Adorable and they look quite cuddly and affectionate.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Elsa is so cute!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

What an idiot I am. I got Sweden and Denmark confused. I do hope to visit Sweden as well!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Elsa2021 said:


> Hello!
> My boyfriend and I are the proud new owners of 16 weeks old Elsa who’s a Maine **** and we all live in Sweden. Love this little cuddle bug so much ❤


Lovely cats.
Just to let you know, there is a program that will *** out the second word of your cat's breed. The moderator tried to change this but couldn't. If you write it all in one word instead of separate words, you can write the whole thing.


----------

